# Re: Game Thread: Kings vs Timberwolves April 3, 2005



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread: Kings vs Timberwolves April 3, 2005*

<center>








<center> *VS*
<center>









*<center> ARCO ARENA*
<center>









*<center>Probable Lineups*





































Mike Bibby/Cuttino Mobley/ Peja Stojakovic/ Kenny Thomas/Brian Skinner





































Troy Hudson/Trenton Hassell/Latrell Sprewell/Kevin Garnett/Michael Olowokandi

*<center>Previous Game's*
*<center> KINGS 128 CAVALIERS 109*
<center>Box Score 

*<center> SUNS 107 TIMBERWOLVES 98  * 
<center>Box Score 

*<center> Key Matchup*

*<center>Kevin Garnett*









*<center>PPG 22.3
<center>RPG 13.7
<center>APG 5.60
<center>Last Game Stats: 34min/15pts/15reb/3ast/2stl/1blk*

*<center> Kenny Thomas*









*<center>PPG 12.2
<center>RPG 7.20
<center>APG 2.00
<center>Last Game Stats: 31min/18pts/8reb/4ast/1stl/1blk*


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread: Kings vs Timberwolves April 3, 2005*

A loss here and I think the season is pretty much over. I guess it would still be possible if we lost, but we would no doubt have to win every game for the rest of the year, and Memphis would have to go 5-6.


----------



## Jay_DX (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: Game Thread: Kings vs Timberwolves April 3, 2005*

A must-win situation for us. Sacramento is the last heavy team we gotta play away this season, after that all games are winnable. KG should remember his birthday last year and step up big.


----------



## TWolvesGG2144 (Apr 2, 2005)

*Re: Game Thread: Kings vs Timberwolves April 3, 2005*

It's usually a good game when these teams go at it. I think the Wolves get the win.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread: Kings vs Timberwolves April 3, 2005*

Wolves 104-99

KG needs to pull a Game 7 Semifinals.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread: Kings vs Timberwolves April 3, 2005*

Sammy torched the place in the 1st half. Like usual.

Kings managed to nab 20 offensive rebounds. 20, while the Wolves only had one and yet lead by a point at half. Ironic.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread: Kings vs Timberwolves April 3, 2005*

Great win for the wolves! Seemed like last year's playoffs with spree and cassell contributing in this one, along with michael olowokandi! Kg had his usual great game. I wish i coulde seen it but i had work.... Yeah it sucked there.. lol Playoffs are in our futures here. Lets see what we can pull off for the rest of the season.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Game Thread: Kings vs Timberwolves April 3, 2005*

Another nice win, this one in a hostile arena. How can somebody not be amazed by KG? Good effort by the team as a whole. T-Wolves get outrebounded and Sacramento got 16 more FG attemps, yet the T-Wolves win by shooting much, much better.

G-Force


----------

